

Why can't Intel kill x86? - jfruhlinger
http://www.itworld.com/it-management/346559/why-intel-cant-seem-retire-x86

======
jgw
For all the "embarrassment" that Itanium is, here's a fun fact that astonished
me:

The world market for Itanium is _bigger_ than the whole market for AMD.

